# Looking for quote on 10,000 shirts



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm looking for quotes on a run of 10,000 shirts with possible repeat business in the future.

Simple 1 color text design. 5,000 Black print on white shirt. 5,000 White print on black shirt. Water based inks or discharge ink preferred. Please quote for American Apparel fine jersey shirts and Gildan 50/50 or similar. 

Please include estimated shipping to New York if possible.

PM me with any quotes. Thanks.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I would be happy to help Please call me I am in Boston, Ma


----------

